
Department Of Dirty - anu_gupta
http://www.departmentofdirty.co.uk/
======
gmac
I had an email about this today. As far as I can tell, it's protesting about
online censorship/filters/porn blocking. But neither the name nor the site
content make that immediately obvious, which makes me suspect it will be
deeply ineffective. Needs a rethink?

~~~
ixtli
I for one love seeing the British do what they do well: dry sarcasm.

~~~
gmac
I'm British and I appreciate dry sarcasm, but I mainly find this weird and
confusing.

------
shimshim
This reads more like they want to block the "Dirty Internet" and for casual
users that will be the case.

